# Slow audio playback via HDMI



## tankist02 (Aug 26, 2018)

Installed 11.2 RELEASE on a NUC that has Intel 5500 graphics. Video works fine with drm-stable-kmod, but audio sounds funny because it plays with half the speed. Playing through analog output is fine. Should I try drm-next-kmod or something less?


----------

